# Question for Natties



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Hypothetical question:

As far as I can tell, the two main reasons for being natty are "health", and "not taking shortcuts" (a.k.a. doing more work to get the same results).

If someone came up with a pill you could take, that was essentially an anti AAS: It makes you live longer and "healthier", improves blood lipids and cardiovascular health, gives you increased mental and hormonal stability, but in return you would be weaker, skinnier, have less sexual drive and ambition, more feminine, more prone to putting on fat, have to work 2-3 as hard in the gym to get the same results, would you take it?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tomahawk said:


> Hypothetical question:
> 
> As far as I can tell, the two main reasons for being natty are "health", and "not taking shortcuts" (a.k.a. doing more work to get the same results).
> 
> If someone came up with a pill you could take, that was essentially an anti AAS: It makes you live longer and "healthier", improves blood lipids and cardiovascular health, gives you increased mental and hormonal stability, but in return you would be weaker, skinnier, have less sexual drive and ambition, more feminine, more prone to putting on fat, have to work 2-3 as hard in the gym to get the same results, would you take it?


 i'd rather just take some Ket


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

Tomahawk said:


> Hypothetical question:
> 
> As far as I can tell, the two main reasons for being natty are "health", and "not taking shortcuts" (a.k.a. doing more work to get the same results).
> 
> If someone came up with a pill you could take, that was essentially an anti AAS: It makes you live longer and "healthier", improves blood lipids and cardiovascular health, gives you increased mental and hormonal stability, but in return you would be weaker, skinnier, have less sexual drive and ambition, more feminine, more prone to putting on fat, have to work 2-3 as hard in the gym to get the same results, would you take it?


 I feel ill by just reading it...

Dafuq mate, it's about being healthy, not about having super perfect values but being practically with a foot in the grave


----------



## Phil. (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

AgoSte said:


> I feel ill by just reading it...
> 
> Dafuq mate, it's about being healthy, not about having super perfect values but being practically with a foot in the grave


 That's the point.. I bet 99.99% of natties wouldn't take it.. So in reality it shows that the natty point of view is based on "no drugs" rather than "I want to be healthy and work harder". The "no drugs" idea being something they may have been taught in school or by society..


----------



## Phil. (Feb 18, 2015)

Tomahawk said:


> That's the point.. I bet 99.99% of natties wouldn't take it.. So in reality it shows that the natty point of view is based on "no drugs" rather than "I want to be healthy and work harder". The "no drugs" idea being something they may have been taught in school or by society..


 Yeah it's the no drugs and also I think more importantly the no sides.

One of the main reasons people don't is because of the sides. If they were eliminated I bet a lot more nattys wouldn't stay natty long - but you hit the nail on the head - drugs are bad mmkay


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

Tomahawk said:


> That's the point.. I bet 99.99% of natties wouldn't take it.. So in reality it shows that the natty point of view is based on "no drugs" rather than "I want to be healthy and work harder". The "no drugs" idea being something they may have been taught in school or by society..


 Well... Actually mate... A midpoint between what you said and the irresponsible roid user is the "normal" life. Live healthy, but well.

Personally I'm for using gear, but be healthy enough to live 70 years


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Phil. said:


> Yeah it's the no drugs and also I think more importantly the no sides.
> 
> One of the main reasons people don't is because of the sides. If they were eliminated I bet a lot more nattys didn't stay natty long - but you hit the nail on the head - drugs are bad mmkay


 That's the point though, the anti AAS turns the bad sides into good sides and the good sides into bad sides. For example instead of acne it gives you better skin. But instead of raging erections it gives you a limp semi.


----------



## Phil. (Feb 18, 2015)

So basically there's still good and bad sides, just reversed? So there's still bad sides, so you answered your own thread. If people don't want sides, what makes you think they'll want different bad sides?

That's like saying you can have an anti cancer drug but it'll give you AIDS instead.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Phil. said:


> So basically there's still good and bad sides, just reversed? So there's still bad sides, so you answered your own thread. If people don't want sides, what makes you think they'll want different bad sides?
> 
> That's like saying you can have an anti cancer drug but it'll give you AIDS instead.


 Well that depends on your definition of a "side". People take AAS for the "good" sides, whereas people who don't take it do so because of the "bad" sides. Therefore, it follows logically that if the decision to be natty is because the "bad" outweighs the "good", then reversing the effects in an "anti-AAS" would result in a drug which you would want to take.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Most nattys will eventually turn to synthetic test anyway.

@Natty Steve'o will you be getting trt when your test starts dropping with age, hard to get it up and all? :whistling:


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Can't really attest (heh) as to why any other natty doesn't want to take them, but for me it's not a health issue at all, nor do I give a a rat's arse about the 'shortcut' thing.

I just don't fancy putting a needle in my bum :lol:

Sheeeeit, I can't even use contacts because I don't want to essentially.. poke myself in the eyes every morning. Although I'm sure after a while it would become second nature, just like the injections would? Have I just talked myself out of my reservations?

Is this a syringe which I see before me?


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Ares said:


> Can't really attest (heh) as to why any other natty doesn't want to take them, but for me it's not a health issue at all, nor do I give a a rat's arse about the 'shortcut' thing.
> 
> I just don't fancy putting a needle in my bum :lol:
> 
> ...


 Just poke yourself in the eye, it takes 1 second and you'll see better than you ever did in your life. Why do you deny yourself greatness because of a momentary fear that will eventually disappear?


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

I may give them a go.

The contacts, not the bum needles. Baby steps (no duranduran)


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> View attachment 121339


 This


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Pointless question as the side effects you mentioned are signs of ill health.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Here it is:

http://herbafast.com/en/herbafast-concept-slimming-without-diet/

I remember, way back, maybe seven-eight years ago, I was doing some electrical stuff at a wine cellar (well, I was more like eating and drinking and watching the others do the work), there was a big wooden plate covered with bacon, sausages, cheese, hot peppers and while we were eating and drinking some old geezer showed up. The host offered him to eat with us, but he said, I do not eat before 2PM, I take one Herbafast when I wake up and I am not hungry. Then he offered him some wine to drink, but he said, I do not drink before 2PM, I take one Herbafast when I wake up and I am not thirsty. Anyway, nobody knew who this old fart was, or why he came. After a while the old geezer started a tirade about how these pills made him feel good and how healthy they are. So our host asked him if there was some pill he could take not to have to do sex as well. Don't need to eat, don't need to drink, don't need to f*ck, why the f*ck bother to live then.


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> View attachment 121339



View attachment 112990


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

The main reason i wouldn't touch steroids again is because of the drop of natural Testosterone and when coming off your cycle, if the right direction is not taken it can affect you forever. It may not be everyone who is unlucky but imagine becoming infertile and not being able to have kids because you wanted to be huge quicker. it just is not worth the risk (TO ME).

I don't knock anyone for taking them as its personal opinion but i look into things more than others may? but for me i'd rather work twice as hard, diet clean as hell and experiment with MY body to see what is most effective for ME.. the way i see it is if i pump 10 times the natural amount of steroids into my body it is no longer my body.

A lot of health risks can be encountered using steroids, unfortunately a lot of uneducated people use steroids in the wrong way by taking them at various times and not allowing them to be constant and fully effective. That alone can cause a wave of issues for someones body!

Rant over. :thumb


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Frandeman said:


> View attachment 121339


 I'd rather feel like a lion by doing it all myself than cheating  #justsayin


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Wardy33 said:


> The main reason i wouldn't touch steroids again is because of the drop of natural Testosterone and when coming off your cycle, if the right direction is not taken it can affect you forever. It may not be everyone who is unlucky but imagine becoming infertile and not being able to have kids because you wanted to be huge quicker. it just is not worth the risk (TO ME).
> 
> I don't knock anyone for taking them as its personal opinion but i look into things more than others may? but for me* i'd rather work twice as hard*, diet clean as hell and experiment with MY body to see what is most effective for ME.. the way i see it is if i pump 10 times the natural amount of steroids into my body it is no longer my body.
> 
> ...


 I work twice as hard ON steroids


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

If you could buy gear legally from a chemist, have bloods done regular, and get your pct done, then yes maybe I would turn to the dark side so to speak, buying gear on the black market you don't really know what you are getting, or if it is contaminated.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Wardy33 said:


> I'd rather feel like a lion by doing it all myself than cheating  #justsayin


 Who exactly would you be cheating?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> If you could buy gear legally from a chemist, have bloods done regular, and get your pct done, then yes maybe I would turn to the dark side so to speak, buying gear on the black market* you don't really know what you are getting*, or if it is contaminated.


 Gains son gains


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Who exactly would you be cheating?


 My health because if i got sick from it id forever regret putting a drug in my system that i dont know 100% what it is...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Wardy33 said:


> My health because if i got sick from it id forever regret putting a drug in my system that i dont know 100% what it is...


 You could get skin cancer from the suns uv rays.........you gonna stay in the house the rest of your life?


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

I thinks there are dudes in Thailand already taking these pills.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Wardy33 said:


> I'd rather feel like a lion by doing it all myself than cheating  #justsayin


 I was born I lion

Now I'm the fu**ing king of the jungle lol :thumb


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

FelonE said:


> Gains son gains


 True if you are growing, you are definitely taking some of the good stuff, but you really don't know what drug it is, if you do get a problem you won't know what drug gave it to you, you would only be guessing, I have nothing against steroids, I would love to take them, if there were no sides


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> True if you are growing, you are definitely taking some of the good stuff, but you really don't know what drug it is, if you do get a problem you won't know what drug gave it to you, you would only be guessing, I have nothing against steroids, I would love to take them, if there were no sides


 These days mate we don't know what's in our food/drink/water/air lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> I was born I lion
> 
> Now I'm the fu**ing king of the jungle lol :thumb


 Sheeps are gonna sheep


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

FelonE said:


> These days mate we don't know what's in our food/drink/water/air lol


 Very true, fcuk it, where do I sign up lol, probably if I was younger, I would try a cycle to see how I got on, but feel as though I am to old to change my ways (53) but you never know, if I really start to lose size and strength as I get older, I might jump on them


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

FelonE said:


> You could get skin cancer from the suns uv rays.........you gonna stay in the house the rest of your life?


 No but im not gonna sit out in the sun for 24 hours a day with no sun screen on!

and im not gonna put drugs in my body that are made in a little thai lab by a bunch of crack heads  gg


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

FelonE said:


> These days mate we don't know what's in our food/drink/water/air lol


 Thats true which is why you need to eat clean and organic or grow your own stuff.

You dont like eating food with steroids or growing chemicals pumped into it but you dont mind putting pi$$ in your body with artificial hormones :whistling:


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Sheeps are gonna sheep


 Correct me if im wrong, big bodybuilders take steroids. little dudes like yourself think its a good idea and follow suit....

now whos the sheep?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Wardy33 said:


> No but im not gonna sit out in the sun for 24 hours a day with no sun screen on!
> 
> and im not gonna put drugs in my body that are mad in the little thai lab by a bunch of crack heads  gg


 Just big bodybuilders take steroids,showing your ignorance there. Baseball players/cyclists/rugby players,Olympians and fitness models take steroids lool


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Just big bodybuilders take steroids,showing your ignorance there. Baseball players/cyclists/rugby players,Olympians and fitness models take steroids lool


 But clearly you idolize one of those types of people to start taking steroids and follow suit?

Like i said it is my own opinion in my original post, im not interested in playing t.it for tat as this can go on all day. its my own opinion. being right is my other opinion, although you are right too, anything can harm you but my choice is not to use steroid and the reason why are what i stated.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Wardy33 said:


> But clearly you idolize one of those types of people to start taking steroids and follow suit?
> 
> Like i said it is my own opinion in my original post, im not interested in playing t.it for tat as this can go on all day. its my own opinion. being right is my other opinion, although you are right too, anything can harm you but my choice is not to use steroid and the reason why are what i stated.


 I don't idolize anyone. I take steroids because I can train harder,feel better and look better than most people


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Wardy33 said:


> Correct me if im wrong, big bodybuilders take steroids. little dudes like yourself think its a good idea and follow suit....
> 
> now whos the sheep?


 I'm 210lbs with abs,if that's small you must be huge


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

You gearheads just don't get it.

its the satisfaction of gaining about a pound in lean mass in as little as 3 months! Adding 5kg to your bench in 6. Nothing can take that away. Except maybe a bad week of eating. Or one night you slept less than 9 hours...

Blah sign me up.


----------



## Bomber1966 (Aug 19, 2010)

FelonE said:


> You could get skin cancer from the suns uv rays.........you gonna stay in the house the rest of your life?


 To be fair we need the Suns Ray's or we die... Or at least get really sick...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sphinkter said:


> You gearheads just don't get it.
> 
> its the frustration of gaining about a pound in lean mass in as little as 3 months! Adding 0.5kg to your bench in 6. Nothing can take that away. Except maybe a bad week of eating. Or one night you slept less than 9 hours...
> 
> Blah sign me up.


 lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

At the end of the day I train very hard,eat properly and want maximum returns for that. Who wants to take a year to achieve something you can achieve in 12 weeks?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Most nattys are pussys scared of needles


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

FelonE said:


> At the end of the day I train very hard,eat properly and want maximum returns for that. Who wants to take a year to achieve something you can achieve in 12 weeks?





Frandeman said:


> Most nattys are pussys scared of needles


 Most steroid users are pussys scared their little penis isnt big enough or society wont accept them


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Wardy33 said:


> Most steroid users are pussys scared their little penis isnt big enough or society wont accept them


 Uk average cock side is 6 inch haha

I beat that by a few :thumb


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

Tomahawk said:


> Hypothetical question:
> 
> As far as I can tell, the two main reasons for being natty are "health", and "not taking shortcuts" (a.k.a. doing more work to get the same results).
> 
> If someone came up with a pill you could take, that was essentially an anti AAS: It makes you live longer and "healthier", improves blood lipids and cardiovascular health, gives you increased mental and hormonal stability, but in return you would be weaker, skinnier, have less sexual drive and ambition, more feminine, more prone to putting on fat, have to work 2-3 as hard in the gym to get the same results, would you take it?


 Question is stupid but ok..... No as I don't want o be a drug addict


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Uk average cock side is 6 inch haha
> 
> I beat that by a few :thumb


 No it isn't and ok superman


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Most nattys are pussys scared of needles


 Or would rather not be a drug addict


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Wardy33 said:


> Most steroid users are pussys scared their little penis isnt big enough or society wont accept them


 Beta natty statement


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TIDALWAVE said:


> Or would rather not be a drug addict


 Lol I can stop anytime I want.........don't want to.........fvcking loooove it


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Ross1991 said:


> Most nattys will eventually turn to synthetic test anyway.
> 
> @Natty Steve'o will you be getting trt when your test starts dropping with age, *hard to get it up *and all? :whistling:


 @ 45 its still like bell metal mate. I'm as virile now as I was in my 20s, I have always had a high sex drive. I can't really comment until this happens... if it ever does. If it didD it would be under drs recommendations.

Heavy resistance training promotes the production of natural test among other hormones. This is done to maintain or increase muscle mass so the body can cope with its daily physical stresses.

Sit on your ASS and get fat, muscle wastes away so test levels drop. Its all about your bodies adaptation to what it needs to do to survive. My body does not know I'm just p1ssing about in the gym. It thinks I need to work hard physically to survive. It's known as conditioning


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Tomahawk said:


> Hypothetical question:
> 
> As far as I can tell, the two main reasons for being natty are "health", and "not taking shortcuts" (a.k.a. doing more work to get the same results).
> 
> If someone came up with a pill you could take, that was essentially an anti AAS: It makes you live longer and "healthier", improves blood lipids and cardiovascular health, gives you increased mental and hormonal stability, but in return you would be weaker, skinnier, have less sexual drive and ambition, more feminine, more prone to putting on fat, have to work 2-3 as hard in the gym to get the same results, would you take it?


 NO

The reason I train natty is to test myself in my natural state. This is to see what I can become genetically through what mother nature has given me. If I took drugs I would never know.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

what a dumb thread


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I don't idolize anyone. I take steroids because I can train harder,feel better and look better than most people


 In your own personal opinion you look better than most people!!

I personally happen to think the natural, lean and athletic look is preferential. The huge, bloated, clearly pumped full of all manner of steroids with a beetroot red face and back and shoulders full of acne to me looks hilarious and pathetic.

To each their own.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Tomahawk said:


> As far as I can tell, the two main reasons for being natty are "health", and "not taking shortcuts" (a.k.a. doing more work to get the same results).


 I'd say the main reason for remaining natty is that a lot of people who work out are not interested enough in getting big to get into everything that using AAS entails.

It's not just a case of popping a pill along with your morning multi. You need all the aggro of researching, finding a good supplier, involving yourself in something that's not entirely legal or socially acceptable, all the needle stuff, the cost, dealing with shutdown, PIP, risk of getting scammed - this is a lot of stuff to deal with if you're just someone who wants to look better than average on the beach.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Frandeman said:


> Uk average cock side is 6 inch haha
> 
> I beat off a few :thumb


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Major Eyeswater said:


> I'd say the main reason for remaining natty is that a lot of people who work out are not interested enough in getting big to get into everything that using AAS entails.
> 
> It's not just a case of popping a pill along with your morning multi. You need all the aggro of researching, finding a good supplier, involving yourself in something that's not entirely legal or socially acceptable, all the needle stuff, the cost, dealing with shutdown, PIP, risk of getting scammed - this is a lot of stuff to deal with if you're just someone who wants to look better than average on the beach.


 Not in my case, I've been offered just about anything since I was 14 as I trained where all the doormen back in the day trained.

I also lived on the estate where 80% of drugs that were taken in the local town were actually supplied from. Every other householder would stock or be able to acquire whatever you want within 20mins.

I've never taken a recreational drug yet I was surrounded by them, including AAS.

I don't knock those that do, nor do I ever say I'd never do it.

I think my main issue is that I'm actually already aggressive enough without using something that could make that worse although there's no saying if it would or wouldn't.


----------



## weaver (Dec 22, 2015)

Major Eyeswater said:


> I'd say the main reason for remaining natty is that a lot of people who work out are not interested enough in getting big to get into everything that using AAS entails.
> 
> It's not just a case of popping a pill along with your morning multi. You need all the aggro of researching, finding a good supplier, involving yourself in something that's not entirely legal or socially acceptable, all the needle stuff, the cost, dealing with shutdown, PIP, risk of getting scammed - this is a lot of stuff to deal with if you're just someone who wants to look better than average on the beach.


 Exactly! "Health" and "not taking shortcuts" is just an excuse. Most of those who train regularly, have a diet or generally adjust their lifestyle based on their workout, will sooner or later end up using steroids.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Major Eyeswater said:


> I'd say the main reason for remaining natty is that a lot of people who work out are not interested enough in getting big to get into everything that using AAS entails.
> 
> It's not just a case of popping a pill along with your morning multi. You need all the aggro of researching, finding a good supplier, involving yourself in something that's not entirely legal or socially acceptable, all the needle stuff, the cost, dealing with shutdown, PIP, risk of getting scammed - this is a lot of stuff to deal with if you're just someone who wants to look better than average on the beach.


 How dare you be so logical!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Not in my case, I've been offered just about anything since I was 14 as I trained where all the doormen back in the day trained.
> 
> I also lived on the estate where 80% of drugs that were taken in the local town were actually supplied from. Every other householder would stock or be able to acquire whatever you want within 20mins.
> 
> ...


 Fairplay,got some fvcking willpower there son lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

weaver said:


> Exactly! "Health" and "not taking shortcuts" is just an excuse. Most of those who train regularly, have a diet or generally adjust their lifestyle based on their workout, will sooner or later end up using steroids.


 True. Got some some lads at my gym who are natty,in great shape. All they ever say is stay natural blah blah blah was chatting to one of then the other day and he said he was getting frustrated he can't grow anymore.................losing natty card real soon I reckon lol


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Major Eyeswater said:


> I'd say the main reason for remaining natty is that a lot of people who work out are not interested enough in getting big to get into everything that using AAS entails.
> 
> It's not just a case of popping a pill along with your morning multi. You need all the aggro of researching, finding a good supplier, involving yourself in something that's not entirely legal or socially acceptable, all the needle stuff, the cost, dealing with shutdown, PIP, risk of getting scammed - this is a lot of stuff to deal with if you're just someone who wants to look better than average on the beach.


 The main reason isn't that they don't want to jeopardise their health


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

Change title to "Fatties".


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Tomahawk said:


> Hypothetical question:
> 
> As far as I can tell, the *two main reasons* for being natty are "health", and "not taking shortcuts" (a.k.a. doing more work to get the same results).
> 
> If someone came up with a pill you could take, that was essentially an anti AAS: It makes you live longer and "healthier", improves blood lipids and cardiovascular health, gives you increased mental and hormonal stability, but in return you would be weaker, skinnier, have less sexual drive and ambition, more feminine, more prone to putting on fat, have to work 2-3 as hard in the gym to get the same results, would you take it?


 I have a third reason. I am bad at controlling things after i start them. I feel, once i will inject, i will not be able to come off


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

I've tried gear twice and didn't continue either time for the same reason, crippling calf and shin cramps when playing rugby.

Probably made the usual "noob" errors but just decided it wasn't worth the hassle to continue.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Fairplay,got some fvcking willpower there son lol


 I guess my goals slightly deviated as time went by. I started out to get more strength and size for rugby as I was 14 years old and playing for the towns colts side which were 16-20 year olds and I was playing uninsured as my town didn't have any youth sides at the time. I was a good player back then and would play anywhere in the backs or number 7/8. I wanted to play #2 but it was too risky as not only was I too young but also uninsured. I'd train in any position though. The other issue I had was financially as it was still amateur era and a few of the old school at the club didn't like what was happening, my face didn't fit fully as an estate kid.

After 12months in the gym I quit the rugby and focussed on the gym, got a job at 16 and worked part time as well after work so not much time but I was about 14.5st with abs so can't have been doing too badly.

By 18 I was earning more so just worked full time and took up Muay Thai then later worked on the doors. At this point I was 16.5st with 27" waist and 48" chest.

I have been up to 18st but fitness suffers and go too soft. It also makes my day to day job hard work so I tend not to go that heavy.

I'm almost 40 now and haven't actually trained properly for 18months but still look like I lift although obviously not in the shape I can be in for sure. I suppose from that you can see why I've never really felt the need for AAS so far?

My house is nearly sorted upstairs so I will soon start back training and see where I'm really at.


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Lol I can stop anytime I want.........don't want to.........fvcking loooove it


 And that is what makes you an addict


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Every gym should have a token natty, emaciated pencil neck with string like arms, benching 65KG so that all the gear heads can show the youngsters who are thinking about getting on the gear, how they would end up if they didn't start jabbing.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Tomahawk said:


> Hypothetical question:
> 
> As far as I can tell, the two main reasons for being natty are "health", and "not taking shortcuts" (a.k.a. doing more work to get the same results).
> 
> If someone came up with a pill you could take, that was essentially an anti AAS: It makes you live longer and "healthier", improves blood lipids and cardiovascular health, gives you increased mental and hormonal stability, but in return you would be weaker, skinnier, have less sexual drive and ambition, more feminine, more prone to putting on fat, have to work 2-3 as hard in the gym to get the same results, would you take it?


 We're all gonna die one day regardless..


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> View attachment 121339


 This goes for natties just as much as aas users.

I see many lads, who on paper have a good physique... decent muscle mass, lean etc... yet after all their hard work, dieting, aas they quite frankly look a bit silly. The tunnel vision on their physique and tight clothes is similar to what a boy racer has with his car... thinking they look 'the boy' keving down the high street in their pimped up Astra with their beets going.

If you were ugly before aas chances are you're still ugly after

If you were socially awkward before ass chances are you still are after

If people thought you were a bit of a dick before aas chances are they probably think you're an even bigger dick now

Point is, just because someone has a physique to not look out of place in a regional body-building show doesn't make them a lion in the eye's of 98% the population which is sort of easy to forget when bb'ing takes over your life to certain extent.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Ive gone through different stages in my life of being tempted to jump on, then thinking better/differently of it.... i think my early exposure to it maybe put me off in the long term, the gym i first started training at had plenty of users.... theyd look and feel amazing for a few months while on cycle, then when off theyd either not show up to train or just slouch around the place.... deflated.... their enthusiasm apparently gone... if they even showed up at all.

I will never EVER knock anyones choice to use.... its your body, do with it as you will..... however training is more to me than having the biggest muscles, it may sound strange or stupid to a lot of people.... but the struggle of it.... is my juice..... its my journey and i will make of it what i can, assisted or not.

Bottom line, i just dont want it badly enough.... im not a 5%er


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

2004mark said:


> This goes for natties just as much as aas users.
> 
> I see many lads, who on paper have a good physique... decent muscle mass, lean etc... yet after all their hard work, dieting, aas they quite frankly look a bit silly. The tunnel vision on their physique and tight clothes is similar to what a boy racer has with his car... thinking they look 'the boy' keving down the high street in their pimped up Astra with their beets going.
> 
> ...


 Top post mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> If you could buy gear legally from a chemist, have bloods done regular, and get your pct done, then yes maybe I would turn to the dark side so to speak, buying gear on the black market you don't really know what you are getting, or if it is contaminated.


 You don't buy off the street corner like some little junkie lol


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

2004mark said:


> This goes for natties just as much as aas users.
> 
> I see many lads, who on paper have a good physique... decent muscle mass, lean etc... yet after all their hard work, dieting, aas they quite frankly look a bit silly. The tunnel vision on their physique and tight clothes is similar to what a boy racer has with his car... thinking they look 'the boy' keving down the high street in their pimped up Astra with their beets going.
> 
> ...


 It's about the feeling of being on gear... f**k being natty again


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Dark sim said:


> You don't buy off the street corner like some little junkie lol


 No, most buy it off the ex junkie in the gym. :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Nattys are failed gear heads, all of them have thought about getting on the juice but for one reason or another, have bottled it.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Nattys are failed gear heads, all of them have thought about getting on the juice but for one reason or another, have bottled it.


 deciding against something isn't bottling it :lol:


----------



## Matt1992 (Jul 4, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> Nattys are failed gear heads, all of them have thought about getting on the juice but for one reason or another, have bottled it.


 Yep, I am a natty and can agree with this although I don't see myself as 'failed' haha, I have considered the pros and cons of it before but for the foreseeable future I won't be going near aas. I think the fear of becoming a dickh3ad puts me off the most as I already have short temper (not saying people on aas are dickh3ads don't get me wrong) and I don't even want to risk it. I also think that to achieve my ideal physique aas would be wasted, but it might change in the future so who knows :rolleye:


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

what i find odd is how much contempt some natural lifters hold against those who choose to use steroids

i trained for years naturally and never thought anything of some of my mates who chose to use PED's

just like now that i dont drink, i dont sit in pubs staring at people with pints thinking "theyre just cheaters! cheating to loosen up and release inhibitions"

provided you are not on drugs and competeting against naturals there is no cheating going on


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

swole troll said:


> what i find odd is how much contempt some natural lifters hold against those who choose to use steroids
> 
> i trained for years naturally and never thought anything of some of my mates who chose to use PED's
> 
> ...


 probably because everyone compares themselves to others so if you train a lot and are smaller than someone who uses steroids naturally you will feel this person is getting plaudits for being big but you know they've not put the same effort in as yourself.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

If I didn't lose the ability to run I'd be on.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> No, most buy it off the ex junkie in the gym. :lol:


 Not in my experience


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Wtf a natty knows about gear??

Read it somewhere probably 

No much you can know how we feel whitout Experience it my friend .


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> Every gym should have a token natty, emaciated pencil neck with string like arms, benching 65KG so that all the gear heads can show the youngsters who are thinking about getting on the gear, how they would end up if they didn't start jabbing.


 Let me know where you need me to be and I'll pop in :thumb


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TIDALWAVE said:


> And that is what makes you an addict


 No....if I COULDN'T stop I'd be an addict. I don't WANT to stop


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> No, most buy it off the ex junkie in the gym. :lol:


 Lol really mate,come on haha.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Being natty is the norm....I am quite happy within myself. I do not feel that injecting uncontrolled unregulated synthetic man made hormones into my body is the way forward. I really see it as a step back over as it would stop me from realising my natty potential. I'm more than happy to test what mother nature has gave me both in terms of natural hormone levels and genetic limits.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Being natty is the norm....I am quite happy within myself. I do not feel that injecting uncontrolled unregulated synthetic man made hormones into my body is the way forward. I really see it as a step back over it would stop me from realising my natty potential. I'm more than happy to test what mother nature has gave me both in terms of natural hormone levels and genetic limits.


 If after so many years you didn't reach your natty potential you are training like vegmusclez lol


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> *If after so many years you didn't reach your natty potential you are training like vegmusclez lol*


 ^^^^^^^^^^^Proof of how injecting drugs can affect the brain^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Dark sim said:


> You don't buy off the street corner like some little junkie lol


 Your still buying illegal drugs, they are prescription only, plus you do not know where the money is going, and what it is funding, your couple of £100, could be funding terrorists


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Your still buying illegal drugs, they are prescription only, plus you do not know where the money is going, and what it is funding, your couple of £100, could be funding terrorists


 I'm pretty sure my source is not isis lol.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Being natty is the norm....I am quite happy within myself. I do not feel that injecting uncontrolled unregulated synthetic man made hormones into my body is the way forward. I really see it as a step back over as it would stop me from realising my natty potential. I'm more than happy to test what mother nature has gave me both in terms of natural hormone levels and genetic limits.


 Haven't you reached your natural potential after all these years?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ellisrimmer said:


> probably because everyone compares themselves to others so if you train a lot and are smaller than someone who uses steroids naturally you will feel this person is getting plaudits for being big but *you know they've not put the same effort in as yourself*.


 Really? I train harder than all the nattys I know


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> Haven't you reached your natural potential after all these years?


 This is the 10,000,000 $ question. Probably but who knows? I will continue with my endeavour as long as I see improvement both in size strength and condition. When my gains stall then start to go backwards then I will know. 

Either way I enjoy training. it releases good chemicals throughout the body 

Who is to say there is a natural limit? Do you not keep adapting to what your body is put through?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

If I was on gear I would be bigger stronger and in better condition than Mr O  :lol: ....


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> If I was on gear I would be bigger stronger and in better condition than Mr O  :lol: ....


 There is the over 50's Mr olympia...


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> There is the over 50's Mr olympia...


 If my nuts stop working tomorrow I might give it a go. Jump on the gear give it 5 years hard labour then hey presto.....lol  .


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> If my nuts stop working tomorrow I might give it a go. Jump on the gear give it 5 years hard labour then hey presto.....lol  .


 They are magic beans but not miracle workers mate lol


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Dark sim said:


> There is the over 50's Mr olympia...


 @Natty Steve'o needs time to hit his peak, I'm thinking perhaps the over 80's natty Olympia. The timing would be when his natty test levels will be optimum along with his muscle maturity.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> @Natty Steve'o needs time to hit his peak, I'm thinking perhaps the over 80's natty Olympia. The timing would be when his natty test levels will be optimum along with his muscle maturity.


 This is my goal....  I was thinking more like 85...


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> They are magic beans but not miracle workers mate lol


 Evidently so Simmy boy ....


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

They will be saying...The shadow returns... :lol:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Dark sim said:


> I'm pretty sure my source is not isis lol.


 Yeah i did get a bit carried away lol


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Really? I train harder than all the nattys I know


 you don't know that


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ellisrimmer said:


> you don't know that


 You wrote

probably because everyone compares themselves to others so if you train a lot and are smaller than someone who uses steroids naturally you will feel this person is getting plaudits for being big but *you know they've not put the same effort in as yourself* 

You don't know that


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

FelonE said:


> You wrote
> 
> probably because everyone compares themselves to others so if you train a lot and are smaller than someone who uses steroids naturally you will feel this person is getting plaudits for being big but *you know they've not put the same effort in as yourself*
> 
> You don't know that


 I was rationalising the feelings that people have


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

You can have two people one on gear & one not. They put the same equal amounts of effort into training yet the natty guy sees greater results......Why?????

It is not the amount of effort used but how that effort is applied....  good form vs poor, a solid training and nutritional regime opposed to a substandard willy nilly approach.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> You can have two people one on gear & one not. They put the same equal amounts of effort into training yet the natty guy sees greater results......Why?????
> 
> It is not the amount of effort used but how that effort is applied....  good form vs poor, a solid training and nutritional regime opposed to a substandard willy nilly approach.


 Sorry mate, i will have to respectfully disagree.... 2 guys, equal gym effort....the guy on gear will BLOW the natty guy away....EVERY TIME. As youll no doubt be aware these hormones were designed to increase muscle size/weight in INFIRM people.... burns victims,aids victims.... people that couldnt exercise.... couple resistance training with additional hormones, even if that training is sporadic,not that intense or focused and the results blow us natties out the water mate....


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

ausmaz said:


> Sorry mate, i will have to respectfully disagree.... 2 guys, equal gym effort....the guy on gear will BLOW the natty guy away....EVERY TIME. As youll no doubt be aware these hormones were designed to increase muscle size/weight in INFIRM people.... burns victims,aids victims.... people that couldnt exercise.... couple resistance training with additional hormones, even if that training is sporadic,not that intense or focused and the results blow us natties out the water mate....


 Nope.

I see people on gear who have terrible size and shape.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Nope.
> 
> I see people on gear who have terrible size and shape.


 Tbf mate thats irrelevant, you could also say the same about nattys.... but we both know thats not true is it?


----------



## mjl1990 (Feb 1, 2016)

My reason for not injecting is that I somehow feel like it won't be safe.

That somehow the test/steroid will be contaminated/not genuine and I'll end up dead. Somehow needle seems more dangerous that orals as well, even though I know that's just brainwashing and backwards!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

If you are gonna take gear for bodybuilding purposes, all good and you shouldn't have to justify it. Likewise if you choose not to, all good too, and you shouldn't have to justify the decision to not taking it either.

Natties who always seek to attack AAS users as cheats and AAS users who seek to belittle natties are equally tedious and annoying. Both types of behavior smack of insecurity and narcissism.

Provided what a person chooses to do with their own body doesn't put anyone else at harm, physically, emotionally or economically, then it's absolutely fine and not really anyone else's business.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

dtlv said:


> If you are gonna take gear for bodybuilding purposes, all good and you shouldn't have to justify it. Likewise if you choose not to, all good too, and you shouldn't have to justify the decision to not taking it either.
> 
> Natties who always seek to attack AAS users as cheats and AAS users who seek to belittle natties are equally tedious and annoying. Both types of behavior smack of insecurity and narcissism.
> 
> Provided what a person chooses to do with their own body doesn't put anyone else at harm, physically, emotionally or economically, then it's absolutely fine and not really anyone else's business.


 Nah it was never meant as an attack, it was just a thought experiment.


----------

